# Servo motor books or guides



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I got a job for a corrugated box making company doing electrical maintenance and the machines they use have dozens of servo motors of all sizes. Anyone know of some in depth books or information out there?

These are AC and DC servos. Mostly Allen Bradley with Allen Bradley drives. A few Baldur servos with drives I've never seen before. They range from tiny ones used to make die cutter adjustments all the way up to 70 hp. 

Mostly they are running flexographic printing machines, but we have a label making division and some die cutting machines too. 

They had some problems with direct drive ones fluctuating in speed slightly and causing creases to occasionally out of position. Apparently a industrial service company changed the motors and that cleared it up. Now the same problem is cropping up again. I have to find a way to prove or disprove the theory that its the same problem.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ilikepez said:


> I got a job for a corrugated box making company doing electrical maintenance and the machines they use have dozens of servo motors of all sizes. Anyone know of some in depth books or information out there?
> 
> These are AC and DC servos. Mostly Allen Bradley with Allen Bradley drives. A few Baldur servos with drives I've never seen before. They range from tiny ones used to make die cutter adjustments all the way up to 70 hp.
> 
> ...


How about this stuff..

http://www.cofpd.com/tag/allen-bradley-drives-engineering-handbook

http://literature.rockwellautomatio...y)&CategoryId=2622&passedLangVal=EN - English


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

ilikepez; said:


> ... A few *Baldur* servos with drives I've never seen before. ...


Busted as a gamer! 

Motor mfr. = Baldor

Computer game = Baldur's Gate!

Don't get upset, I'm just teasing you...:jester:

I have a great book at home, but I dont recall the name and i won't be there for another week. I'll post it when I get back.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

ilikepez said:


> I got a job for a corrugated box making company doing electrical maintenance and the machines they use have dozens of servo motors of all sizes. Anyone know of some in depth books or information out there?
> 
> These are AC and DC servos. Mostly Allen Bradley with Allen Bradley drives. A few Baldur servos with drives I've never seen before. They range from tiny ones used to make die cutter adjustments all the way up to 70 hp.
> 
> ...


If the servo systems operated precisely before the problems, you should look at the mechanical end of your process.

Had this been a new setup, you might have had programming kinks to work out.
But once you set up the motor and drive, and tell it what to do, that is pretty much it.

A simple loose resolver coupling could cause this. The little coupling between the motor and resolver. Maybe loose? Broken?
Check all the mechanical aspects before you assume its the drive, motor or program.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you very much. I wonder if the supervisor (mechanic and fabricator) misunderstood what the outside contractors did before to fix a similar problem? 

We have been through the mechanical side pretty thoroughly. They seem pretty solid. 

Its a weird issue. Some of the operators are having it happen, some are not. I'm wondering if they are doing something during set up that causes this. 

Thanks for the information guys.


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

ilikepez said:


> I got a job for a corrugated box making company doing electrical maintenance and the machines they use have dozens of servo motors of all sizes. Anyone know of some in depth books or information out there?
> 
> These are AC and DC servos. Mostly Allen Bradley with Allen Bradley drives. A few Baldur servos with drives I've never seen before. They range from tiny ones used to make die cutter adjustments all the way up to 70 hp.
> .


i get you friend clearly.here in our company we have four of them and mostly when there is an issue even with the encorder connected at the servo.my supervisors would replace the whole motor plus the encoder.then i realised not many people here know how to deal with them.i need to get interest in them though


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

JRaef said:


> Busted as a gamer!
> 
> I have a great book at home, but I dont recall the name and i won't be there for another week. I'll post it when I get back.


Hope I don't get beat up too bad for hitting this old thread. :laughing:


JRaef, you ever find the name of that book?

I am very close to accepting a new position with a company that uses some servo drives. I saw them on the plant tour, but am drawing a blank on the mfg. It was a name I recognized, although I do know it was not AB. PLC's where Siemens


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Lol, I guess I'm busted, hard to claim I haven't been home for a year and a half...

I just saw it a little while ago when cleaning out the garage, I'll have to go find it again.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Sweet.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

OK, found it. The title is;

*Step-By-Step Design of Motion Control Systems*
The author is Jacob Tal, Ph.D, published in 1994. He is the founder of Galil Motion Control Inc. out of Mt. View, CA and their name is inside of the cover, but the book is very generic, it's not an advertisement for Galil.

It's available on Amazon, not cheap though.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

ilikepez said:


> I got a job for a corrugated box making company doing electrical maintenance and the machines they use have dozens of servo motors of all sizes. Anyone know of some in depth books or information out there?
> 
> These are AC and DC servos. Mostly Allen Bradley with Allen Bradley drives. A few Baldur servos with drives I've never seen before. They range from tiny ones used to make die cutter adjustments all the way up to 70 hp.
> 
> ...


servo systems rely on precise position sensing and error signals 
precise alignment during installation and zeroing the index prevents false error messages 
if positon alignment is not accurate it will cause a servo motor to oscillate trying to find correct position.

installing servo systems requires a lot of training and thorough attention to details during setup and calibration, it is not an area for good enough.

many thing can adversely affect the error signals such as temperatures, induced voltages, vibration of sensors, and worn equipment.
electrical connections must be tight and clean.

heat may be an issue here as you are in a facility that can generate copious amounts of dust, and dust buildup will not allow for dissipation of heat generated.

frequent cleaning and checking alignment calibration is a must in this situation.

I had to work on a lot of syncro/servo systems in the navy

check with the manufacturers websites for documentation that may help.


----------

